# any females or bros wives on anavar?Need answers



## shokjosh456 (Aug 31, 2002)

Heres my prob bros.My wife is very scared of turning into a man LOL!I need you guys and gals who have had experienced using anavar to reassure her.She wants to know how the results were and what sides any females have experienced,My wife has suffered from depression and has lost alot of weight!She is a tall beautiful women and is 6 ft 2 in height.She is down to 118lbs and you can see her bones in her arms.The doc would like to see her at least 140 for her height.I want her to try anavar with weight gainers/protien and proper dieting/training(mild lifting).She is really hyped about getting in shape and she does have a membership at a gym .She doesnt want to be big but she wants to look more full or tight.I feel she needs to add some lean mass...not alot.I've shown her clinical studies but she wants reassurance from anyone who has experienced it in the female department.any help would greatly be appreciated.Anyone's women had great results or gals with any side effects. I tried to tell her that anavar(oxandrolone)was initially designed for women(HIV) and children.But I also showed her that it is also prescribed for unknown rapid weight loss 
Thanks in advance guys and gals...she will be reading this thread often so please keep it bumped. 

Shok 
PS heres a link http://www.thebody.com/btg/oxandrin/index.html#precautions


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2002)

Wow, she is tall! My girlfriend is 6 foot 140, and that is a pretty good weight at that height.

Anavar and Primo if used in moderation I am told is completely safe for women, but definately shop around because using the wrong stuff/amounts can be scary. Since thier test levels are about 1/10 of ours, it only takes a little to go a long way for them.

I know via the net 1 woman who is using anavar, primo and I think thats it (at least currently), I could try to snag her email address for you if you'd like.

http://boards.elitefitness.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=2

Here is a site that might be able to help traffic wise, but it does seem hard to find women in forums to talk about this stuff, so dunno.

Those are the only two off the top of my head that are commonly used by women.

Anavar in men is more known for strength than size, not sure about women OR these doses used which would be for size though. I believe the woman I ran across was on 40mg daily, however I don't know what brand and since doses vary by brand somewhat (especially underground stuff) who knows for sure. Your wife could very well probably get some stuff legally prescribed to her at her bodyweight, have you tried/thought about this?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2002)

> I am a 42 year old man with an incredible passion for bodybuilding and intelligent use of anabolic steroids. I also have a deep and lasting passion and friendship with my 43 year-old ex-wife. It appears after 6 years apart the it will always be that way.
> 
> About a year ago, she called me and told me that she needed me to come over to talk to me about something important, which I did. She informed me that her physician could not get her weight above 89lbs after months of iron supplements, ensure, vitamin supplementation and the like.
> 
> ...


----------



## gopro (Sep 2, 2002)

Why not just start her lifting weights, dieting properly, and taking a few supplements before beginning steroids. She may be able to attain her goals without going the steroid route.


----------



## shokjosh456 (Sep 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Why not just start her lifting weights, dieting properly, and taking a few supplements before beginning steroids. She may be able to attain her goals without going the steroid route.



she is taking effexor right now and that is whats causing her lack of appetite...she is over the depression....she told her doc about her not wanting to eat and he said its due to her depression,but its not...she is fine now.she can really tighten up fast,but she wants to add some LBM.I feel the anavar would also help increase her appetite.she loves creatine and Im working on getting her diet in order.Its just her appetite is not there! I was thinking 7.5mg's of anavar a day with a proper diet and protien.*I want her to due it naturally for at least 3 weeks and see how much weight she can gain*....she doesnt look sickly,but can look alot better.she used to model.I figured I can coach her through it all.but I want her to get her diet in order first. 
_________________
"lightining never strikes the same place twice....unless its Shokjosh" 
please use shokjosh@ziplip.com or shokjosh@cyber-rights.net for private "discussions"


----------



## shokjosh456 (Sep 2, 2002)

and she is lifting as we speak


----------



## gopro (Sep 4, 2002)

If her appetite is small, utilize MRPs and protein shakes as much as possible. I would give her at least 8 weeks naturally before trying anabolics. I agree that Anavar will help, but when she comes off, she will not retain all the gains.


----------



## shokjosh456 (Sep 4, 2002)

what do you think Gopro as far as her needing mass.here is a pic..all the good pics are to big of a file


----------



## shokjosh456 (Sep 4, 2002)

or a link http://board1.mantisforums.com/upload/showthread.php?s=&postid=81545#post81545


----------



## gopro (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by shokjosh456 *_
> what do you think Gopro as far as her needing mass.here is a pic..all the good pics are to big of a file



First let me say...INTERESTING PIC! Actually, although nice to look at, it was not the best pic for me to get an idea of her physique.

Looking closely, it seems like she may need some more "meat," but my first suggestion still applies.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 6, 2002)

If her appetite is low it could be simply because she is USED to not eating alot, I know my girlfriend is the same way. Sometimes she eats ALOT, she used to eat alot more in the past and was 145 pounds, then as time went on and she became more busy she actually dropped to an eventual 130-135 because she got USED to not eating, the stomach shrinks over time and thats what happens, low appetite and doesn't take much to fill a person up as before.


----------

